# Fish on Cichlid-forum banner



## Chadwick1 (Mar 28, 2008)

What is this black fish, the one at the top left of the banner with the spots ??
Thanks guys!


----------



## nelson6972 (Jan 26, 2005)

this guy

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1520


----------



## Chadwick1 (Mar 28, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

I thought it was a Tanganicodus irsacae. Not arguing though. Funny how I can see something each day and not really look at it?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

24Tropheus said:


> I thought it was a Tanganicodus irsacae. Not arguing though. Funny how I can see something each day and not really look at it?


Right click, properties.... :thumb:


----------

